# THE CHRONICLES OF NARNIA: THE VOYAGE OF THE DAWN TREADER (2010) - DECEMBER 9TH, 2010



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 6, 2010)

> Lucy and Edmund Pevensie return to Narnia with their cousin Eustace where they meet up with Prince Caspian for a trip across the sea aboard the royal ship The Dawn Treader. Along the way they encounter dragons, dwarves, merfolk, and a band of lost warriors before reaching the edge of the world.
> *IMDB*



This looks epic. I personally find it better than Harry Potter. But LOTR beats all fantasy movie film adaptions imo... anywho 
The first two were good. I don't care what those dumb critics say. They can't rob my childhood. Sike, I never really got to read the narnia books (although I will get around it one day).
Anyone going to watch this?
Comes out one day earlier in my country 
*Trailer:*


----------



## Huntress (Dec 6, 2010)

i shant be watching this. i saw the trailer and they messed up the story, it really annoyed me cause the narnia books are some of my fave.
the whole atmosphere of that book is gone


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll watch it, but the trailers sure are underwhelming me.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 11, 2010)

I was very disappointed with the reviews~


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2010)

I saw it and liked it, but it is the weakest of the trilogy imo. Review will probably be up tomorrow.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

Trilogy? 


Also I liked this review
mangahut
well not so much a review as it is an insightful meditation on Carrol's faith and the Narnia series


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 11, 2010)

Castiel said:


> *Trilogy*?
> 
> 
> Also I liked this review
> ...



Disney's not making anymore Narnia movies after this apparently


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

Disney had absolutely nothing to with Dawn Treader


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 11, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Disney had absolutely nothing to with Dawn Treader



lol, looks like the series switched studios when I wasn't looking...Didn't realize that.

So maybe they will be making more of them...who knows


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

I checked, Silver Chair is being made.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2010)

It underperformed on Friday, so I personally will be surprised if a 4th film falls through.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 12, 2010)

so is this worth watching guys? Seriously, I'm strongly considering it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 12, 2010)

If anyone has seen both the movie and the book, can they tell me if it's a solid adaptation.

Not the quality of the film, mind you, but the differences between source material and adaptation.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2010)

Review is finally up in sig.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 12, 2010)

I just saw this movie today, and I enjoyed it immensely. I cannot recall much of the book, but the movie seemed to follow it closely, it had excellent special effects, and the character development seemed quite believable to me. I see that the White Witch has become a tempting force lurking within Edmund's subconscious, which actually was a very interesting addition by the film makers. However, now that Edmund will not be returning to Narnia again
*Spoiler*: __ 



except for a cameo appearance in _The Last Battle_


, I imagine that the White Witch will not appear again, either.

I see that Lucy was feeling jealous of her older sister, Susan, but I am glad that she overcame her feelings of jealousy, and that she encouraged the younger girl to be her own person, as well. I also liked the scene where she saw that if she had never been born, how different her sibling's lives would have been.

When Edmund imagined sea serpents, and the Dark Island made them a reality, was anyone reminded of _Ghostbusters,_ when Ray imagined the Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man, and he appeared?

I wonder if, for the final movie,
*Spoiler*: __ 



the same actors will be used for Peter, Edmund and Lucy, who return for the final battle? I imagine the the actors will be sufficiently old by that time, but there cannot be any guarantee of that at this moment.


What does everyone else believe?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2010)

> I imagine that the White Witch will not appear again, either.


Magician's Nephew?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 12, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Magician's Nephew?



I forgot about that one: I meant to say that she will not appear again except for in that movie.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2010)

I like Tilda Swinton, so it'll be nice for her to have an actual big role in the Magician'sNephew will be neat if they get to it.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm watching this today... I hope it's good~


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 13, 2010)

Castiel said:


> I like Tilda Swinton, so it'll be nice for her to have an actual big role in the Magician'sNephew will be neat if they get to it.



She did have a major role in _The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe,_ as did Aslan. Actually, have you noticed that, by coincidence, _The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe_ and _The Magician's Nephew_ are the only books in which either Aslan or the White Witch have a major role? In all other books, Aslan has only brief appearances, and the White Witch is only briefly mentioned on occasion.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2010)

I preferred her cameo in Prince Caspian(which was creepy and surprising) to her appearence in Voyage. 

But yeah, I'd love to see her in a major role again.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> It underperformed on Friday, so I personally will be surprised if a 4th film falls through.



It did alright on the weekend


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 13, 2010)

I noticed that Caspian referred to Edmund and Lucy as the "high king and queen" of Narnia, which they are not; Peter was the high king, and there was no high queen.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2010)

Castiel said:


> It did alright on the weekend



24,000,000 is decent......unless your movie costs 140,000,000+. 

Remember, "The Last Airbender" did better than that and that's mostly considered a bomb(even though I think it finally broke even; I doubt a sequel will be made).

It will be bogged down by the upcoming releases as well. Finally, most movies these days lack 'legs'. Only exceptional films like "Inception" too, and "Narnia 3" isn't considered exceptional. 

So at best, it will break even in the theaters(including internationally), and might do a modest profit on DVD. If the next entry gets made, expect a lower budget.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 13, 2010)

alright, watched it yesterday evening. 
It was okay. Decent enough to watch. Please don't screw up silver chair.


----------



## ElementX (Dec 13, 2010)

It was balls. 

This is coming from someone who hasn't exactly read the series in depth, but judging it as a movie itself, it sucked.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2010)

My issue is that the film seemed to forgot that these characters went through the same stuff before.

Edmund gets tempted....been there.

Caspian gets tempted.....been there too.

But neither is focused on enough. It was just a few scenes. Lucy's temptations were worse, as it felt out-of-character, she went through it before(sort of; 'doubt' is her theme) and at times she'd get all big eyed at her surroundings, as if the movie forgot she allegedly grew old in Narnia in the first film. 

Too redundant. Did the novels seriously run out of ways to develop these characters?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 15, 2010)

^it's hard to condense that stuff ain't it


----------

